# This F U N S T E R S!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

While replying to a thread over on Fruitcakes about "other forums" I re-discovered the really funny thread that was created in the great Fun sters and Factsters war by I assume a Fun ster!

Its so funny it deserves an award!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Funsters???

Not impressed 8O :lol: 

aldra


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Seen it a few times now - still very funny.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Years old... a good laugh..

It's amazing how many people are members on both groups..
The Fun group are easy spotted with their (our) free smiley stickers but Facts are harder to locate as not many BUY from here to advertise :wink:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Brilliant piece of editing.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm worried that this rivalry between fora is getting serious. What happens if the Wildies join in and then that other new lot with the free membership? Before we realise it could become the next UN hotspot and Putin will be making a bid to takeover the lot so he can use us as trolls for a Russian invasion of Western Europe. 
I hope you all understand this is no joking matter - the only way back from this edge on which we find ourselves is to join Fruitcakes :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Its all about the cash


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *alhod wrote: *]I'm worried that this rivalry between fora is getting serious. What happens if the Wildies join in and then that other new lot with the free membership? Before we realise it could become the next UN hotspot and Putin will be making a bid to takeover the lot so he can use us as trolls for a Russian invasion of Western Europe.
> I hope you all understand this is no joking matter - the only way back from this edge on which we find ourselves is to join Fruitcakes :lol:
> 
> Alan


If the wildies join in then we are all goosed as they are dead hard and will duff us all up!

I felt I owed this one to the Funsters as I was so rude to them a while back. It still makes me laugh. I wonder who did it. Dead funny.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I think I know, but I will let the writer own up himself......


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Great work


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

As Gary Barlow would say." ABSOLUTLY FANTASTIC"


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

alhod said:


> I'm worried that this rivalry between fora is getting serious. What happens if the Wildies join in and then that other new lot with the free membership? Before we realise it could become the next UN hotspot and Putin will be making a bid to takeover the lot so he can use us as trolls for a Russian invasion of Western Europe.
> I hope you all understand this is no joking matter - the only way back from this edge on which we find ourselves is to join Fruitcakes :lol:
> 
> Alan


Putin will not be deploying his tanks over here as he won't know what chemicals/bio liquid to put in their toilet cassettes. The stringent rules of the CC will leave them all parked facing the wrong way and they will never all be able to arrive before 8pm so wont be allowed to stop. In order to get to us they will have to cross France and there is every likelihood that they will get gassed as they sleep and all their shells will get nicked.

I'm off to Fruitcakes to get my blue beret.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *duxdeluxe wrote: *I think I know, but I will let the writer own up himself......


Oh come on do tell! Presumably still a member on here. He deserves a comedy genius award.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

barryd said:


> > *duxdeluxe wrote: *I think I know, but I will let the writer own up himself......
> 
> 
> Oh come on do tell! Presumably still a member on here. He deserves a comedy genius award.


Nope. Not playing. :lol:

If you look on YouTube you can find quite a few. I cannot remember the website where you can edit and make up your own version, but it exists. There is an hilarious one about the police getting diesel traffic cars as well. worth a watch :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think this might be it http://downfall.jfedor.org/create/

No way am I having a go though as the original is just a master piece.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I am parked up at Peterborough about 100 yards from the funsters.

They will not bother me because I have my Wildies sticker in the window and a large pack of dogs as well.

I'll give them Fun .... harrumph. :evil: 

Nice find Boss .... err Barry.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *Well, I am parked up at Peterborough about 100 yards from the funsters.
> 
> They will not bother me because I have my Wildies sticker in the window and a large pack of dogs as well.
> 
> ...


Funny you should post of all people. I decided to have a go anyway as Im bored. WARNING. BAD LANGUAGE ALERT.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Bad language or not, it is still very funny.

We'll done Barry.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

That is brilliant cant stop laughing :lol: :lol:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

barryd said:


> > *747 wrote: *Well, I am parked up at Peterborough about 100 yards from the funsters.
> >
> > They will not bother me because I have my Wildies sticker in the window and a large pack of dogs as well.
> >
> ...


Somehow I thought that you might..... Very funny


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*Double agent*

Ah I appear to be a double agent :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh sugar. :evil: 

I am using the Travelodge wifi and it is freezing the youtube link.

Don't tell me what happened, let me find out for myself. 8O 

I knew that dastardly Kaytutt would be involved somehow. Bloody Mata Hari. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *Oh sugar. :evil:
> 
> I am using the Travelodge wifi and it is freezing the youtube link.
> 
> ...


What are you doing in a Travel Lodge? (actually do we want to know?).

I thought you were parked near the Funsters at Peterborough. Go and ask them for wifi they are bound to have it then you can show them the link!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dash it, foiled again Barry. Funsters were supposed to be next door to the C&CC where I was. The organisers changed things round and they were at the opposite side of the Showground to me in fact. I only learned this AFTER slashing all the tyres on the motorhomes.  

I was close to the Travelodge and you can get 30 minutes per 24 hour period of free wifi from them. It worked well until the General Area filled up and blocked my signal.

I am now at The Green Man Pub (C&CC CS) at Long Itchington near Stratford upon Avon and getting a good wifi signal.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *Dash it, foiled again Barry. Funsters were supposed to be next door to the C&CC where I was. The organisers changed things round and they were at the opposite side of the Showground to me in fact. I only learned this AFTER slashing all the tyres on the motorhomes.
> 
> I was close to the Travelodge and you can get 30 minutes per 24 hour period of free wifi from them. It worked well until the General Area filled up and blocked my signal.
> 
> I am now at The Green Man Pub (C&CC CS) at Long Itchington near Stratford upon Avon and getting a good wifi signal.


Yes it turns out you slashed the FACTSters motorhome tyres you idiot!

I gather they are now off to meet you and Tugbloat at the Green Man! Good luck.

did you like your video by the way?


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Superb Barry, well done

Frank


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Uber funny


----------

